# SR20DET stock intercooler?



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

just wondering for anyone that has done an SR swap into their s13 if the stock side mount intercooler will be fine until i can purchase a front mounted intercooler? thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> just wondering for anyone that has done an SR swap into their s13 if the stock side mount intercooler will be fine until i can purchase a front mounted intercooler? thanks


It's good until you turn up the boost. Just make sure it's got adeaquate airflow.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

the SR stock PSI is at 6-7?


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

yes what does that car do stock with no tune ups? i just bought a clip with my SR


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

STock psi i believe is set at 8. red top you're looking at 202 hp, s14 black top 220, s15 i believe is 250.


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

nice thank you i just picked up my s13 redtop today  and can't wait to start to put it in i hope it goes smoothly


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> nice thank you i just picked up my s13 redtop today  and can't wait to start to put it in i hope it goes smoothly



good luck bro, how much did it run you for?


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

i got a whole front clip for 2500$ CAD i think thats not bad but i am not to sure? but i do all my own work so no labour


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> i got a whole front clip for 2500$ CAD i think thats not bad but i am not to sure? but i do all my own work so no labour


i wish i could do the work myself....but i dont know anything about wiring!!! lol..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> i wish i could do the work myself....but i dont know anything about wiring!!! lol..


please tell me you're kidding. Want me to tell you how to do the wiring? It's so easy.


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

i would love to know how to do the wiring lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> i would love to know how to do the wiring lol


make that 2 now..... :cheers:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

ok what engine? S13 redtop? Heavythrottle's got this wiring covered. And the S14 swap is a little different but not hard. S13 swap takes about 8 wires plus 6 more wires to be a grand total of 14 wires I belive, (omg thats so many..lol) go to nissanperformancemag.com, or heavythrottle.com in order to get those.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> ok what engine? S13 redtop? Heavythrottle's got this wiring covered. And the S14 swap is a little different but not hard. S13 swap takes about 8 wires plus 6 more wires to be a grand total of 14 wires I belive, (omg thats so many..lol) go to nissanperformancemag.com, or heavythrottle.com in order to get those.



thats the plug and play wires right? cost about 450 i belive?


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

i have an s13 redtop clip with uncut wiring and everything and if i could figure out how to put a picture on here i would post it lol


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> i have an s13 redtop clip with uncut wiring and everything and if i could figure out how to put a picture on here i would post it lol


 You're talking about these connectors right? 








[/IMG] 

and here's the guide, not very good, but it'll get the job done.  








[/IMG]


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got these pics from nissanperformancemag.com, so you guys know where to look.


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

ok thank you zella i will let you know how the install goes


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> ok thank you zella i will let you know how the install goes


Sure thing. Send me a pM if you need any help. Good luck with your swap.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zell is da man :cheers:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> zell is da man :cheers:



lol thanks. but once you've taken a harness apart, and de-pinned an entire ECU, it's not really that hard. It just takes some time.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> lol thanks. but once you've taken a harness apart, and de-pinned an entire ECU, it's not really that hard. It just takes some time.


hope you dont mind in a couple of moths, me asking you hella questions...LOL :hal:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> hope you dont mind in a couple of moths, me asking you hella questions...LOL :hal:


nah, not at all.


----------

